# shrimp food



## chilled84 (19 May 2010)

Food for shrimp

Place the shrimps name and what to feed them below.

E.g Amano shrimp, Cucumber now and then.
etc
etc
etc


----------



## mattyc (20 May 2010)

All shrimp, shrimp food/algae wafers. 

linky, go nuts!!
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/shrimp- ... 7_296.html


----------



## andyh (20 May 2010)

Hey Chilled

They all eat very similar things:

I feed my Amano, Cherries and Crystal Reds a mixture of the following

Hikari - Algae Wafers
JBL - Spirulina
JBL - Algae Tabs
Couple of Specialist Shrimp feeds
Hikari - Shrimp Cuisine
JBL - Novo Prawn

and cucumber !

Hope that helps


----------



## youngstud (27 May 2010)

I don't feed my shrimp and they re happy


----------



## youngstud (27 May 2010)

actually is there any special food to make vibrant colours on shrimp?


----------



## dw1305 (27 May 2010)

Hi all,
The answer to colour enhancing food is yes, those containing carotenoids. I feed mine a small amount of cooked Carrot, and also the astaxathin containing red crumb from TA aquaculture. <http://www.ta-aquaculture.co.uk/Dried_Foods.htm> 

cheers Darrel


----------



## NeilW (30 May 2010)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> ...and also the astaxathin containing red crumb from TA aquaculture. <http://www.ta-aquaculture.co.uk/Dried_Foods.htm>
> 
> cheers Darrel



Been thinking of getting some of this stuff for a while, had it bookmarked for half a year 

What 'grade' size would you recommend?

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## mattyc (31 May 2010)

the shrimp have feeding claws so they dont need the fine stuff, in my experiance any way they just pick buts off the sides of the pice of food.


----------

